# Reset the R-15 weekly ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I remember a while back that some reset their R-15's weekly if they needed it or not. I just started doing that and it does seem to limit, but not stop completely, a lot of the problems I was having.

Do some still reset weekly ?

For the people with many problems, maybe you should try this. You only really lose the guide data.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I've never done a preemptive reset. I was needing them at least once a day, but I did a reformat, and I've kept usage very low (only about 10 SLs currently).


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I remember a while back that some reset their R-15's weekly if they needed it or not. I just started doing that and it does seem to limit, but not stop completely, a lot of the problems I was having.
> 
> Do some still reset weekly ?
> 
> For the people with many problems, maybe you should try this. You only really lose the guide data.


I have not in the past, but now plan to. I've had the R15 for about a month and never had to do a reset (except fot after it downloaded the latest update) until this weekend. I recorded quite a few movies from the STARS free preview. About 5 minutes into the playback on the first one, the BOD ('black' screen of death) appeared. Had to do the red button reset to get it back.

I will probably try to get into the habit of resetting the thing whenever I think about it.

I only hope we get a good off to trade these peices of crap in when the replacements come out.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I remember a while back that some reset their R-15's weekly if they needed it or not. I just started doing that and it does seem to limit, but not stop completely, a lot of the problems I was having.
> 
> Do some still reset weekly ?
> 
> For the people with many problems, maybe you should try this. You only really lose the guide data.


I pushed down arrow and record and seemed to fix things a little bit, still has some bugs.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Did anyone but me actually watch the DVR promo that has been looping on DTV?

They said hitting the red button is a GOOD thing. They didn't specifically say how often to do it, but they said not to be afraid to push it.

I have been avoiding pushing it--only twice in two months--but evidently it likes to be pushed.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Do some still reset weekly ?


I don't reboot anymore unless there is an issue and I haven't had one in weeks now. When I was doing a preemptive reset before it was after add or removing alot of SL's, moving SL up and down the prioritizer, or if the unit was starting to get sluggish. Any of those would cause me to hit the reset button (basically so it would be on my terms not it's). But I've been fine now, knock on metal, so I don't think you need to. But if your having alot of issues I would definately recommend it.



paulman182 said:


> Did anyone but me actually watch the DVR promo that has been looping on DTV?
> 
> They said hitting the red button is a GOOD thing. They didn't specifically say how often to do it, but they said not to be afraid to push it.
> 
> I have been avoiding pushing it--only twice in two months--but evidently it likes to be pushed.


Yeah I thought that was funny. If you make the customer think that pressing the reset is a part of normal like then they are less likely to question it. Of course hitting the reset button is not destructive (unless your recording something) but it shouldn't taken to make them think this is normally or a daliy thing.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine does not require it. Only locked up once in 3 weeks. All other things doing fine. Except my NFL recording, it keeps showing my Skins losing:lol: 
(For that I am ready to push reset!!)


----------



## BetaTester (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been trying to reset it every Friday nite before I go to bed. It doesn't seem to help prevent the Black Screen of Death, but otherwise keeps it running smoothly.

I just finished having to do two resets to get it to reboot, when it froze watching a recorded program.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I remember a while back that some reset their R-15's weekly if they needed it or not. I just started doing that and it does seem to limit, but not stop completely, a lot of the problems I was having.
> 
> Do some still reset weekly ?
> 
> For the people with many problems, maybe you should try this. You only really lose the guide data.


I agree that re-setting the R-15 does seem to make it settle down, however IMO it creates the following:

1. Like what you mentioned, you lose guide data. I believe this reaches into the search function. It appears if you try and do a by-name search and the actor/actress is not listed in the guide, you're out of luck...?:nono2:

2. Weather - you lose your zip code and cities.:eek2:


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I remember a while back that some reset their R-15's weekly if they needed it or not. I just started doing that and it does seem to limit, but not stop completely, a lot of the problems I was having.
> 
> Do some still reset weekly ?
> 
> For the people with many problems, maybe you should try this. You only really lose the guide data.


 Being on my third, or is it fourth?..R15, I reset almost every night. It seems to help.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Did anyone but me actually watch the DVR promo that has been looping on DTV?
> 
> They said hitting the red button is a GOOD thing. They didn't specifically say how often to do it, but they said not to be afraid to push it.
> 
> I have been avoiding pushing it--only twice in two months--but evidently it likes to be pushed.


I did watch it a LONG time ago. I vaguely remembered something about the "reset button". Just for the heck of it I watched it again. Had to watch about 10 before it got to that point in the loop. The spokesperson did not say it was a GOOD thing, only "...it does not hurt a thing...". That's pretty vague. If she had said it was a GOOD thing, but did not say what "good" it did, that would be pretty vague, too.

As VaJim, and others, have pointed out, you lose The Guide data, and it takes about a day to fully repopulate it. So, how "bad" is that? Well, it depends on how you use your R15 DVR. If you never do searches, it is not bad at all (the soonest shows repopulate fairly quickly). If you do a lot of searches, like I do, it can be rather annoying having to wait such a long time to do a significant search. If you are having to reset everyday, i.e., every 24 hours, then there is only a very small window in which you can to a significant search.

Fortunately, for me, I only find that I have to reset my R15 a few times a month. Now, that does not mean I reset it once a week. Sometimes I might have reset every few days, and then not at all for an entire month.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

BetaTester said:


> I've been trying to reset it every Friday nite before I go to bed. It doesn't seem to help prevent the Black Screen of Death, but otherwise keeps it running smoothly.
> 
> I just finished having to do two resets to get it to reboot, when it froze watching a recorded program.


When mine does the black screen of death. I just hit stop on the remote and then go back and restart the show I recorded. It starts back up where it stoped and the black screen goes away. I have not done a reset on my R15 for a month or so.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"The spokesperson did not say it was a GOOD thing, only "...it does not hurt a thing...". That's pretty vague. If she had said it was a GOOD thing, but did not say what "good" it did, that would be pretty vague, too.

She?? That's a different video. A guy is on the one I saw. I'm almost perfect the guy says it is "good."

I think the presentation you are referring to is an older one that is an intro to DTV service. It is still running, but it is old, because it shows D10 receivers. The video I am referring to is specific to the R15.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> "The spokesperson did not say it was a GOOD* thing, only "...it does not hurt a thing...". That's pretty vague. If she had said it was a GOOD thing, but did not say what "good" it did, that would be pretty vague, too.
> 
> She?? That's a different video. A guy is on the one I saw. I'm almost perfect the guy says it is "good."
> 
> I think the presentation you are referring to is an older one that is an intro to DTV service. It is still running, but it is old, because it shows D10 receivers. The video I am referring to is specific to the R15.


Well, when you said "looping" I figured you were refering to the one on channel 201. That runs as a continuous loop, and indeed it is old, but does have a segment that is specific to the R15. Most of the info is common to both the R15 and the D10. Probably the only thing in it specific only to the D10 is the part about "autotuning". But, you know what, she does say "good", too. I just happened to have that Ch 201 loop playing as I was writing this post., and I heard her say "good". I'm pretty sure it was in the "On-screen messages" segment. I had just assumed that the "Troubleshooting" segment would be where "resetting" was discussed. That's wgere she says, "...it doesn't hurt a thing...".

Anyway, there is an 8 minute long, or so, thing in the Showcase in which the spokesperson is a guy, and it's specific to the R15. I did watch that a couple of weeks ago for a chuckle. I just quickly ran through it again. I didn't hear that guy mention anything about resetting, so the one to which you are referring must be something else, still. I'll take your word that you saw one where a guy said that resetting was "good", but if that's all he said, without saying what "good" it would do, it's not worth a whole lot.

I think most DTV customers use "reset" to correct functional catastrophes rather than just doing it for the "good" of the DVR


----------



## BetaTester (Jul 12, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> When mine does the black screen of death. I just hit stop on the remote and then go back and restart the show I recorded. It starts back up where it stoped and the black screen goes away. I have not done a reset on my R15 for a month or so.


Yeah, I've heard that work for some people, but it's never worked for me. The light just blinks on the unit whenever I push any buttons on the remote, but it doesn't respond, so I have to reset.

Thanks for the tip, anyway.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I still reset once a week, typically Saturday or Sunday night heading off to bed. Just for fun I also do a 02468 to see if anything interesting is floating around in "outer space". !devil12:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I still reset once a week, typically Saturday or Sunday night heading off to bed. Just for fun I also do a 02468 to see if anything interesting is floating around in "outer space". !devil12:


Have seen that referenced before, what is an '02468' ?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

That forces a download/install of the latest S/W in "the stream". Check the FAQ for instructions if you want to try it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BattleScott said:


> Have seen that referenced before, what is an '02468' ?


I wouldn't suggest it for the light hearted. That could get you a new, yet untested version of the OS that is being sent to beta testers. Myself, my R15 isn't my primary unit. So if I happen on a version of the OS that hoses my unit. No problem. But if you get one of those versions using 02468, don't plan on getting any support from DTV. Notice my devil icon after my message.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

After doing a format about 3 weeks ago, I haven't had to reset it once. I have 25 SLs set and haven't had any issues... no lockups and no missed recordings.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yeah I thought that was funny. If you make the customer think that pressing the reset is a part of normal like then they are less likely to question it. Of course hitting the reset button is not destructive (unless your recording something) but it shouldn't taken to make them think this is normally or a daliy thing.


If you saw the last episode of LOST you know what happens if you don't press the button.......

maybe this is all a clever tie-in....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> If you saw the last episode of LOST you know what happens if you don't press the button.......
> 
> maybe this is all a clever tie-in....


:lol: 4,8.... I better stop before the numbers get me.


----------



## BetaTester (Jul 12, 2006)

I forgot to do my weekly Friday reset last night, so I did one this morning, even though the unit was working fine. I did a reset from the Menu/Settings/Setup/Reset and it seemed to take a very long time, 3 or 4 minutes, to reset. 

Afterward, I had no live buffer, I couldn't pause live TV, it took about 5 seconds to change channels. And when I brought up the guide, the PIP was blank! After pressing "EXIT" many times to get out of the quide, I finally had to do a red button reset. This reset only took about 90 seconds. So I don't think I will try the reset again until I absolutely have too.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

So yeah I've recently started getting the "black screen o' death?" has the recording actually happened and is just not showing or did it just record nothingness? I've never had to use the reset button on my receiver so much then I have recently.. my only hope is that my reset button never breaks


----------

